
Linux UEFI TPM 2.0 security impacts - chei0aiV
https://plus.google.com/+GuidoStepken/posts/XZsgDcuairt
======
viraptor
This is BS. It mixes the idea of TPM and (I'm guessing, it's not precise) AES-
NI. Hardware encryption doesn't work as described and the data isn't magically
backdoored this way.

